# A couple hours this morning-- 7/8/15



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Got my dad on the beach today for a short excursion. It was ladyfish hell early with a couple trout mixed in but once the sun popped up a little the specks took over and there were some very nice fish mixed in. Caught a couple females that were extremely fat with very wide shoulders. We swapped over at the end to catch a couple Flounder for dinner. Weeds gave us hell trying to work the bottom and it took a little more effort to get a few flatties. The water was still stained from this west wind but it cleaned up a little. No Reds today meant no slam for me :/

Pretty morning to be in the beach. Lots of Dolphins, Bonito and Spanish outside of the bar. Just a good vibe down there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry for blurry pic. My dad is anything but a photographer 

Here's another. Look at the shoulders on these trout!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

She looks like she's about to bust.
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice! Sounds like an awesome morning with dad.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that 1st is dern sure a fatty!!! Way ta crush em again brother!


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Very nice. Is that the Rip-n-Slash 70 or the 90?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Very nice. Is that the Rip-n-Slash 70 or the 90?


70. I like the 90 alright and crush fish with it too, but the 70 is the real killer. It's action is just ridiculous.


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Fish whisperer. I got skunked yesterday besides two ladyfish on the unfair lures. Covered a few miles. Awesome job on that trout. Fatty


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

How far out is a trough with any depth in that area? I was at Johnson Beach this morning, and the first trough with any depth was a ways out.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice trout!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice specks !


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice job there Chris...Thanks for the report...


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I may have to get down there in the wee hours, thanks.


----------



## fishwitwiz (Jul 6, 2015)

Chris, great to meet you this afternoon at Sam's. Thanks again, will see what I can do between now and Sunday!


----------

